# AF 8 days after ET



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi all you lovely ladies.

I had a 5day blast transferred on Monday 29th July but yesterday AF showed it's ugly face   It is definitely AF as it is VERY heavy and there have been lots of clots (sorry TMI). We are obviously devastated. 
Is it normal for AF to arrive so quickly and any ideas how long it may last? I know everyone's different but just need a bit of advice/reassurance that this is normal (ish).

Thanks ladies


----------



## Fx (Feb 28, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. It's so hard. sending you a big hug. Xx
Both times I have had failed cycles I have started to bleed 7-8 days after transfer.  I wondered if my body was absorbing the progesterone as had heard that this often stops the bleeding even if it is a bfn cycle. 
Perhaps some others on here know more than me about this?
For me the bleeding lasted about 5days, not sure if that's normal or not.
Take care and I'm so sorry again. Xx


----------



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you for replying hun. I'm sorry to hear about your failed cycles too.  

I do sometimes wonder if I have ever had an embryo actually implant with any of my pregnancies as I have never seen anything in my womb through a scan (I always miscarried before I reached that stage) . The only time I saw a "live" pregnancy it was in my tube!!!!!  

Oh well, onwards and upwards I suppose. I will make sure I ask lots of questions when we go back to the clinic before I even think about the 2nd cycle.
We're off camping for the weekend and I am going to have a few drinks to ease the pain!  

Thanks again. Take care xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

my first cycle AF showed up with a vengeance 10dp 3dt (=13, sounds the same as 8dp 5dt) so I understand, so sorry! I was upset because I felt I had been robbed as I was well short of the OTD I had been given. It was my first cycle and DH really hadn't understood that we wouldn't just go straight to OTD and get a quick definite yes or no. It was kinda hard to have to explain to him that I was already bleeding and it was all over.        

I did much better on my second cycle and I hope you do too!


----------



## Sew it (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear your cycle didn't work Nicky1975, it really is devastating. I didn't actually bleed until 2 days after my OTD so can't help you with that sorry.  I have read that the progesterone is supposed to stop you bleeding so definitely ask about that at your review.  I hope you are managing to get through each day and take care of yourself.

Goldbunny, I know what you mean about feeling robbed.  I was so focused on getting to OTD that it didn't even occur to me that something could go wrong before that.  Telling my DH that I had started spotting and cramping was the hardest thing.  How are you holding up on the 2ww?


----------

